# ADBA Show in San Diego



## SMD760

There is an ADBA Conformation show in San Diego on April 2nd, this will be my first and I cant wait! Anyone else going?


----------



## Kenaii

Wish I could, but I'm in FL :\


----------



## SMD760

It was an awesome show!!! Vinny Romeo, Floyd Bordeaux and Richard Stratton were all there! What an amazing experience and a great first show for my wife and I!


----------



## jttar

SMD760 said:


> It was an awesome show!!! Vinny Romeo, Floyd Bordeaux and Richard Stratton were all there! What an amazing experience and a great first show for my wife and I!


WOW, talk about an all star cast. How cool that had to be. Any pictures?

Joe


----------



## SMD760

Sorry I do not.


----------

